# HELP! Missing water pump impeller blades!



## dkyuss (Jun 26, 2007)

So the story goes.... 
I have a 91 Maxima SE with 290,000K. 

Water pump began making noises last week before completely failing on the way to work. I limped her home and began the repair in my driveway. 

I picked up the 50$ pump and timing belt (seeing I'm there already) and 12 hours of crawling around skinning knuckles, I finally have the waterpump off. 

Now the problem is that there were 6 blades on this impeller. There are now ZERO, as all have broken off. ONLY FOUR PIECES have shown themselves! This means that 2 chunks of steel (approx 1/2" x 1/2" 'L' shaped pieces) are floating around my coolant system. I have fished with wire and poured water through every coolant hose and port I can find and the pieces are still missing.

I cant imagine that the pieces will circulate throughout the coolant system, so I shouldn't have to worry about the pieces jamming and wrecking the new water pump. 

My question is;
Where might these pieces collect? Could they get to the Radiator?
Will it harm the engine if I just put er back together and run it?
Any help thoughts or suggestions greatly appreciated!


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

they will most likely collect in the lowest part of your coolant system IF they are still intact.
alot of times the impellers corrode themselves into nothingness. I wouldn't worry too much personally


----------



## dkyuss (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks for the comments. It is nice to know I probably don't have a dead (or dying) engine (at least due to shrapnel in the coolant system). Maybe I will get another couple years out of her yet!


----------

